# HR44 - Bluetooth capability



## BrettRyan (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a question on whether the newer directv systems support bluetooth? I was told the genie remote was set up via bluetooth by the technician, but I fairly certain that isn't true - I thought they were RF/IR remote compatible only. 

It would be great to be able to use bt headphones...

Thanks!


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

RF (only with the new RC71 remote) or IR, but no bluetooth.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

There is no audio control on any of the DirecTV receivers, so bluetooth headphones will need to be done at the TV or AV receiver. RF has a greater range than BT


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

A little confusing considering that technically BT operates over RF as well, but is a short range protocol in comparison to the longer range RF protocols or schemes such as the proprietary RF protocol of the older DIRECTV remotes, the RF4CE one of the RC71, WiFi, wireless headphones schemes, etc.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

There is bluetooth in the receivers, even if you can't really do anything with it. When pairing a mouse and keyboard with my computer, I get a DTVReceiver "video device" listed. I've never tried to pair with it, though, and as it's not advertised I doubt it actually does anything.


----------

